# Queens Dock Basin, Hull May 2008



## Bunk3r (May 15, 2008)

Well recently I was in the town centre with some time to kill so I headed up Hull College to see what was around, here is a picture I took from the college showing the remaining old entrance to the Queens Dock (on the left, now a small disused dry dock), the building to the right of the lockpit is the old Dock Offices, the large building on the right of the picture are the now disused Clarence Flour Mill/ Rank Hovis.






At one time Kingston upon Hull was encircled in waters with the River Hull on the east, the Humber on the south side, the Humber Dock (now the Marina) and the Princes Dock (now home to the Princess Quay shopping centre) on the west and the Queens Dock on the north side. (There are also other docks outside this area, some also now gone).

Queens Dock was officially opened in 1778 it was the first dock to be built in Britain outside of London, and was the largest dock in the United Kingdom at the time. Originally called The Dock, then later The Old Dock then later again it was renamed The Queens Dock. In 1930 the Queens Dock was filled in, leaving the small lockpit as pictured, and is now mostly a nice large garden area in the city (Queens Gardens), Hull College also sits on top of where the Dock once was. 

I went for a wonder and soon found myself on the other side of the fence at the Queens Dock Basin /Lockpit:






From the crow’s nest of the mini crane:





Another picture of the old mill and the Drypool bridge





So there you have it, just a small wonder round part of town but interesting to see some of Hull’s old past.

More pictures from the day: here!


----------



## Neosea (May 15, 2008)

Driving through Hull the other day, I couldn't help but notice a lot of derelict looking sites. 

Interesting look at Queens dock, thanks for the photo's


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2008)

Love stuff like this!  We don't always know what certain things were, or were used for, so it's great to see something like this and have it explained. Cheers Bunk3r for an interesting visit.


----------



## dweeb (May 18, 2008)

Indeed, it is a good site. The dock was the Middleton dock and Eng company in the 1950's. Note the dock on the other side of the river, that belonged to them too, and had a tower style crane at the side of the dock. 

The 'bounty' of mutany fame was constructed in that very dock...


----------

